# Are silat and wing chun related?



## kehcorpz (May 18, 2016)

If yes, how similar are they? Do they also use wooden dummies in silat?

I watched this video here and what the instructor does also looks pretty cool,
especially the "destruction" approach seems to make sense to me. What do you
think about this? He starts showing it at 2:03.
His "destructions" work very well on his "attacker" but the guy's also not really attacking
very hard. I don't know how this would work in real life.

It seems as if combining silat and wing chun would be cool cause then you have the best of
both worlds. In WC you try to get close to the attacker and with the silat stuff you keep him at
a distance or can already harm his at a distance.


----------



## geezer (May 18, 2016)

There may be some conceptual overlap between Silat and WC, but honestly to make such an assertion about range when you haven't studied either system except on youtube seems presumptuous to me. How, precisely do you know that Silat tries to keep your opponent at a distance? I messed around with a Silat guy once, and he got in _really close_. In fact I was on the ground tied up in knots! Maybe that's not typical. I don't know.

Oh, and FWIW I'm not a huge fan of that videoclip.


----------



## Danny T (May 18, 2016)

First off the term 'silat' is a collective word like Kung Fu is for CMA and Karate is for JMA. Silat is the word to refer to the martial arts from the Indonesian archipelago, the Malay Archipelago and the entirety of the Malay Peninsula and the southern part of the Philippines. There are hundreds of different styles silat.

There are within some of the styles there is a bit of overlap with wc concepts but they are certainly different martial systems.


----------



## kehcorpz (May 18, 2016)

Ah ok. Thanks for the info. But if there is no general silat then this means I coudlnt even say to myself I want to learn exactly what
this silat instructor is doing in the video. This sucks.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 18, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> Ah ok. Thanks for the info. But if there is no general silat then this means I coudlnt even say to myself I want to learn exactly what
> this silat instructor is doing in the video. This sucks.


You can't say that about any art. We have been telling you that so many times and you still do not seem to listen...


----------



## Ironbear24 (May 19, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> Ah ok. Thanks for the info. But if there is no general silat then this means I coudlnt even say to myself I want to learn exactly what
> this silat instructor is doing in the video. This sucks.



That is the nature of martial arts, but the good news is it doesn't matter because so many styles over lap and have many things in common anyway. Just get out there and start learning, do not worry about styles.

Worry about whether the place you are learning from is good or not.


----------



## Kenpoguy123 (May 19, 2016)

If you just watch YouTube videos you'll always see similarities because no matter what any style says about being unique a punch is a punch a kick Is a kick a block is a block at the end of the day. All standing martial arts originate from the same area. Look if you want to learn go to a place and learn there is no best style you'll get the same answers from this board every time you ask


----------



## Ironbear24 (May 19, 2016)

Kenpoguy123 said:


> If you just watch YouTube videos you'll always see similarities because no matter what any style says about being unique a punch is a punch a kick Is a kick a block is a block at the end of the day. All standing martial arts originate from the same area. Look if you want to learn go to a place and learn there is no best style you'll get the same answers from this board every time you ask



Did this guy ask the same question like five times? The mods have probably told him about spam already.


----------



## Dylan9d (May 19, 2016)

Wing Chun and Silat has no link. The only link that could be there is Kuntao which is basically kungfu practiced by the Chinese people in Indonesia

There will be similarities because the human body can only move in certain ways, so yes alot of styles will look the same.

There is one Silat style that has big similarities but thats the only style I could find.  Silat Lian Ilham, which also has alot of Kuntao influences, which is Chinese.


----------



## Blindside (May 19, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> Ah ok. Thanks for the info. But if there is no general silat then this means I coudlnt even say to myself I want to learn exactly what
> this silat instructor is doing in the video. This sucks.



Go find a local instructor, watch his classes, see if that is what you want to do.  Do that multiple times then choose one.  Get off youtube and start training in real life.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 19, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> Ah ok. Thanks for the info. But if there is no general silat then this means I coudlnt even say to myself I want to learn exactly what
> this silat instructor is doing in the video. This sucks.


You can say whatever you want to yourself. I suspect you mean that you can't just decide to practice "Silat" because you like what that particular teacher is showing?

Try backing up a bit. Your available choices for training are not everything you see on YouTube. Your choices are whatever is being offered by schools in your immediate area. (Yeah, there is the option of making long commutes to visit an instructor of an art you like in a different city or state. I've done that. I wouldn't recommend it to someone like yourself who has no actual experience to draw on in deciding what you want.) Make a list of all the schools in your immediate area that are close enough so you might realistically attend class on a regular basis. You can post their websites here if you want feedback on which look promising or have ay red flags. Then go visit each school, watch a class, ask some questions, get a feel for which has a vibe that you think you might enjoy, pick one, then start training. If you decide you're not happy with the training you're getting, you can always switch schools later.


----------



## Dylan9d (May 20, 2016)

Like Tony and a lot of other are saying, Youtube isn't a good source to learn anything, you need a teacher in person correcting you.

Just let us know which schools are in you area and post up some links of the websites and we can check if there are any red flags.


----------



## crazydiamond (May 20, 2016)

I train both - or rather I train in parts of both systems as well as others. Different origins but some nice things you can use from both.  

If you like to watch Silat - watch the movie "The Raid" and "The Raid 2".


----------



## Dylan9d (May 20, 2016)

crazydiamond said:


> I train both - or rather I train in parts of both systems and well as others.  Different origins but some nice things you can use from both.  If you like to watch Silat - watch the movie "The Raid" and "The raid 2".


 
Hmmm I don't think that a movie is a proper representation of Silat, both are cool movies don't get me wrong but not a solid example of Silat.

If you want to look at Silat on youtube or the internet check out movies from Maul Mornie, Steve Benitez or Glenn Lobo. All of these people have their own distinct Silat style.

And again, look whats close to you and go and take some lessons.


----------



## kehcorpz (May 21, 2016)

Thanks guys. Of course I am limited by what's even offered where I live.
At the moment I'm pretty discouraged though. The last thing I want to do is having to worry
all the time wether a martial art is good or not in the first place and then on top of this question
also have to worry about wether the school which i go to teaches it correctly or not. I dont know
if this kind of issue exists especially in wing chun or not. But when i just read comments on wing
chun videos on youtube then people bash each other saying that this wing chun sucks and that this
teacher sucks and that another teacher is much better and so on.


----------



## Dylan9d (May 21, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> Thanks guys. Of course I am limited by what's even offered where I live.
> At the moment I'm pretty discouraged though. The last thing I want to do is having to worry
> all the time wether a martial art is good or not in the first place and then on top of this question
> also have to worry about wether the school which i go to teaches it correctly or not. I dont know
> ...



What do they offer in your area then? Maybe we can give you some pointers if we knew whats out there.

Maybe instead of looking for the best MA in general you should look and see what fits you, because there isn't a "best" style of system, it all depends how the practitioner can utilize a system for their own benefit (selfdefense, sports, health)


----------



## Transk53 (May 21, 2016)

crazydiamond said:


> I train both - or rather I train in parts of both systems as well as others. Different origins but some nice things you can use from both.
> 
> If you like to watch Silat - watch the movie "The Raid" and "The Raid 2".



Interesting. Seen the first one. That was actually Silat, mixed up with a bit of movie choreography?


----------



## crazydiamond (May 22, 2016)

Transk53 said:


> Interesting. Seen the first one. That was actually Silat, mixed up with a bit of movie choreography?



The star of the film is a Silat martial artist,  of course the fight scenes are choreographed but from what I heard about the film, the fight scenes were a bit more full contact due to where it was filmed and the actors going for it You can google "Silat and The Raid" and get lots of interviews and also youtube videos of the star practicing silat at exhibitions.


----------



## Transk53 (May 22, 2016)

crazydiamond said:


> The star of the film is a Silat martial artist,  of course the fight scenes are choreographed but from what I heard about the film, the fight scenes were a bit more full contact due to where it was filmed and the actors going for it You can google "Silat and The Raid" and get lots of interviews and also youtube videos of the star practicing silat at exhibitions.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## kehcorpz (May 24, 2016)

Dylan9d said:


> What do they offer in your area then? Maybe we can give you some pointers if we knew whats out there.



i dont know all there is in my area. so far i only know that there's a place where they offer FMA and there are a few places where they
offer different kinds of wing chun.

i'm pretty sure that they also offer krav maga somewhere in my region. but krav maga doesnt really interest me. it may be effective
but just from looking at it it looks boring.


----------



## Blindside (May 25, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> i dont know all there is in my area. so far i only know that there's a place where they offer FMA and there are a few places where they
> offer different kinds of wing chun.
> 
> i'm pretty sure that they also offer krav maga somewhere in my region. but krav maga doesnt really interest me. it may be effective
> but just from looking at it it looks boring.



I hate to tell you this but effective martial arts are often "boring," there is a reason why they have to spice things up for movies, because simply punching someone in the temple or chin makes for a boring movie.


----------



## Dylan9d (May 26, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> i dont know all there is in my area. so far i only know that there's a place where they offer FMA and there are a few places where they
> offer different kinds of wing chun.
> 
> i'm pretty sure that they also offer krav maga somewhere in my region. but krav maga doesnt really interest me. it may be effective
> but just from looking at it it looks boring.



What style of FMA? I did some FMA a couple of years back and it's fun and versatile, and yes Krav Maga is a bit boring because of it's simplicity but can be effective in some situations.


----------



## Mouzalina Mahfud (Nov 13, 2016)

_The originality of Silat is the royal inheritance of the Kings and Heirs of the Indonesian Kingdom. When Indonesia being colonized in 17th century, Pencak and Silat are banned, and many native people create a new Style of Pencak and Silat in secret till 1945. And "Pencak silat" was chosen in 1948 as a unifying term for the Indonesian fighting styles_


----------



## Dylan9d (Nov 14, 2016)

Mouzalina Mahfud said:


> _The originality of Silat is the royal inheritance of the Kings and Heirs of the Indonesian Kingdom. When Indonesia being colonized in 17th century, Pencak and Silat are banned, and many native people create a new Style of Pencak and Silat in secret till 1945. And "Pencak silat" was chosen in 1948 as a unifying term for the Indonesian fighting styles_



Is this the only bit of information you can type? because you are posting it in every topic


----------

